# Does my guppy need the light on while giving birth?



## saskmel (Feb 6, 2006)

I woke up this morning and turned on the light and saw she had 1 fry!!! do i leave the light on or do pregnant guppies like the light off while giving birth? So far no more babies yet but she still has her black spot.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Just keep your normal routine.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about if the lights were on. Most times females do their "dropping" at night but then again I have had a handful that would drop all day long. :smile: Let them decide. lol


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

they really dont care much, but for YOU, preferably the lights off would be efficient.


----------

